#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-02
<marco_polo> unity lock up; not nice
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-03
<kowen> Hello, everyone.
<_marx_> dude
<kowen> ... dude.
<_marx_> wake forest rules ;)
<kowen> Should I know what you're referring to? :P
<_marx_> your ip says unch.unc.edu
<_marx_> i'
<_marx_> m in winston
<kowen> Ah.
<kowen> Yeah, I work at UNC Hospitals. Thus the "h."
<_marx_> small ACC thing there
<_marx_> ah
<_marx_> there are some convoluted addresses for wfu.edu as well
<kowen> Ha, I'm sure.
<kowen> Oh, and as a disclaimer, I really don't do the whole "school rivalry" thing. I just work here for the insurance. :P
<_marx_> well I'll root for Wake, but not big into sports, and I can dig working for benies
<kowen> Well, when you have juvenile diabetes, getting health insurance is amazing. Privately, I'd be paying over $1,000 a month. :|
<kowen> But yeah, I'm rather affiliation-less.
 * _marx_ has been fortunate; rather old w/no insurance, my hands hurt most days
<kowen> Mm. I can't survive without it... literally. :|
<_marx_> you met akgraner at the release party?
<kowen> Momentarily.
<_marx_> ok
<kowen> Unfortunately, I had to leave early.
<_marx_> i'm the markthecarp that replied on team list
<kowen> Ah, yes. Carpenter, not fish. :P
<_marx_> exactly
<_marx_> working on a metal roof job this week
<kowen> Is that good, bad, or indifferent?
<_marx_> good, pays well
<kowen> Good, then.
<kowen> I don't know the first thing about it. :P
<_marx_> be careful it will cut your hands; but it
<_marx_> 's much easier than shingles
<_marx_> do you do drupal at all?
<kowen> Never really worked with it much. I installed it once and just toyed with it for a little while.
<_marx_> so what's your preferred CMS?
<kowen> You assume that I use them. :P
<kowen> Personally, I've never had the need to.
<_marx_> ah true that
<kowen> I tend to roll-my-own for the most part.
<kowen> And... be right back.
<_marx_> roll your own is cool on several levels, rolled my own os for a couple of years
<kowen> And I'm back.
<kowen> So, rolled your own OS, you mean similar to an LFS system? (Linux From Scratch, in case that was ambiguous.)
<_marx_> yep
<kowen> Very nice.
<_marx_> pita compared to today
<kowen> Ha, absolutely. Now you can just use remastersys and clone a package repo. :P
<kowen> (I must admit, I've never put together a GNU/Linux system from scratch; tried, but failed about two years ago.)
<_marx_> well expect to fail a few times; that's pretty normal for scratch
<kowen> Oh, I know it is. ;)
<kowen> I just tried when I was still pretty new to GNU/Linux; I might have a modicum of success now... maybe.
<_marx_> mine was with really oddball hardware; dual p90's that sort of thing
<kowen> That must have been entertaining.
<_marx_> much cussing ;) why won't you boot!
<_marx_> today it is much nicer on soo many levels
<kowen> I'm sure. I don't really have any experience further back than 2008, except for tinkering in Red Hat on my dad's server when he wasn't there. :P
 * _marx_ goes to pester the su
<kowen> Hello.
<jack_^> _marx_, i think everybody knows you as 'carpenter not fish' haha. i think htats the first thing i said to you in here too
<jack_^> my server died :(
<jack_^> http://jack-server.com
<holstein> died?
<holstein> thats not good
<jack_^> i think the power supply went out on it
<jack_^> my network went down when they stopped getting dhcp addresses :P
<jack_^> found the server unresponsive. rebooted it... nothing. the thing 'powers up' but nothing else... the fans spin
<jack_^> no monitor, no beep, no hard drive spining
<holstein> hmmm
<jack_^> no matter. i have a boxee being shipped. should arrive in a day or so and then i can make my current boxee box the new server
<jack_^> i have a backup
<_marx_> yah, no overnight lockup
<BugeyeD> jack_^: boxee box, as in the odd cube-sitting-on-a-corner boxee box?
<jack__> BugeyeD: yes
<jack__> ^wtf is going on with my home pc
<jack__> hehe
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-04
<_marx_> jack__: it ain't joe the plumber ;-)
<_marx_> wow, house bet no rain, and she's about to win it
<BugeyeD> _marx_: you win
<BugeyeD> er, rather, house loses
<jack_^> _marx_, wat heh
<kowen> That took a little while, didn't it? :P
<_marx_> su bets: no one loses
<_marx_> raining hard here
<holstein> pretty calm here finally
<holstein> it was rough earlier though
<kowen> It better not be raining here in Chapel Hill.
<kowen> I'll punch the clouds in the face for that. It's a long walk to my car. :P
<holstein> lol
<Nivex> kowen: I saw some lightning off in the distance but no rain yet
<kowen> Thank God.
<kowen> Seriously, I have to walk a good deal to get to the parking deck here; rain is misery.
 * holstein gives kowen an umbrella
<kowen> You'd think I'd have one already.... :P
<holstein> i lose 'em
<kowen> Same.
<kowen> Ironically, I have one in my car. :P
<holstein> HA
<holstein> me too
<kowen> "Not doing me much good there, ARE YOU?"
<Nivex> I keep a small one in my desk at work for just such emergencies
<kowen> I used to keep some things here, but they have a tendency to get pilfered unceremoniously.
<holstein> i had a nice smallish one i would keep in my bass case
<holstein> but i ditched it for the weight
<kowen> Haha.
<kowen> And it's time for me to pack up and head home for the night.
<holstein> kowen: o/
<kowen> Later, all.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-05
<_marx_> well i think i like the classic better
<_marx_> have to try w/vbox running see if there are display oddities
<Italian_Plumber> is there some magic I need to do so that Ubuntu doesn't take up gobs and gobs of CPU time when copying, moving, or deleting files?  Even on a headless system, just deleting a bunch of files has bumped my load average to close to "3".
<_marx_> Italian_Plumber: i've only seen that when using nautilus
<Italian_Plumber> hmm
<_marx_> you mean between hosts?
<Italian_Plumber> no ... on the local hd
<Italian_Plumber> well it's coming down now.  it's still been close to 2 for the last 10 minutes
<_marx_> 2%?
<Italian_Plumber> no .. the load average... the 10 minute load average is 1.87
<Italian_Plumber> and it's taken about that long to delete all these files.
<Italian_Plumber> now it's done and then 1 minute load average is plummetting
<_marx_> top htop
<Italian_Plumber> hmm... must be something else... now it's creeping back up again and it's done deleting the files.
 * _marx_ fixin' to move a devel drupal site from vbox server to iron server
<_marx_> this will also test for display garbage on natty classic
<_marx_> using vbox on unity i have black blocks and distorted alt text on the launcher
<_marx_> Italian_Plumber: what were you using to monitor load?
<Italian_Plumber> top
<Italian_Plumber> and w
<Italian_Plumber> I think that other factors were in play though, since the load was still high even after the copying was done.
<marco_polo> date
<marco_polo> ah, don't know how to reconnect to a byobu session
<holstein> unity in the house? !!
 * holstein is looking for a nice dual head card
<holstein> any suggestions?
<holstein> gaming is not important
<holstein> if there were an intel PCIe graphics card
<holstein> id get it
<holstein> i just need something preferebly out of the box easy
<holstein> maybe with 3d supported by the open driver
<holstein> dual vga out
<holstein> PCIe
 * holstein looking @ http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames
<junior_> ello all
<holstein> junior_: o/
<junior_> i come in hopes of getting some help with unbuntu. i have a gateway dx 4200 and want to install ubuntu as a dual boot.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> junior_: what are you planning on installing?
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> 11.04?
<junior_> 11.04
<holstein> have you downloaded an image?
<holstein> and burned it?
<junior_> yes and made a bootable usb
<holstein> junior_: with unetbootin?
<junior_> i boot from usb and i get a sceen asking me if i want to run from usb install ubuntu to a hard drive , memory check and i forget the other option. i select install ubuntu to a drive and it goes to a black screen and runs a series of checks and what not after a few minutes i get a total black screen with no typing or anything
<holstein> junior_: have you tried it live?
<holstein> you should always try it live first
<junior_> it wont try live either
<holstein> thats a great and easy troubleshooting step
<holstein> right
<holstein> SO
<holstein> thats what you need to troubleshoot
<holstein> THEN, you'll know how to install
<junior_> ive tryed live and it wont boot into ubuntu
<holstein> junior_: right
<holstein> i got it :)
<holstein> SO, let me make a few suggestions
<holstein> because, you'll need to figure out how to get the live environment booted
<holstein> then, insatlling will be easier
<holstein> junior_: did you make the USB with unetbootin?
<junior_> i used the universal usb installer from the ubuntu download page
<holstein> OK
<holstein> while its booting up
<holstein> you want to try and get to the old splash screen
<holstein> where you can hit F4 i think it is
<holstein> and try selecting nomodeset
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would DL the 10.04 LTS image
<holstein> burn an actual CD
<holstein> and try that live
<holstein> when its booting you can hit shift
<holstein> and get to those options
<junior_> ok ill have to run to the store quickly for sum blanks. cd or dvd ?
<holstein> cd
<holstein> you can try the USB boot
<holstein> i would use unetbootin*
<holstein> *should* work fine
<junior_> 10.04 lts is the version i should select for download?
<holstein> thats up to you
<holstein> BUT, thats what i would do
<junior_> should i go with 32 bit or 64 bit. i have a amd phenom 9550 quad core 64 bit
<holstein> thats up to you too
<holstein> i have both
<holstein> not really any deal breakers anyways
<holstein> if you have 4+gb's of ram
<holstein> you probably want the 64
<junior_> ok let me ask this. when i run 32 bit windows the os only sees half of my ram. will 32bit ubuntu do the same?
<holstein> you can use a PAE kernel
<holstein> in 32bit
<holstein> *assuming the motherboard supports it
<holstein> and it probably does
<holstein> i would just go 64
<junior_> ok so i selected 1.01_Live_x64  from the drop down on unetbootin
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i wouldnt
<junior_> 10.04
<holstein> i would just go DL the image
<holstein> and point unet to it
<holstein> manually
<junior_> ok
<holstein> but, eitherway will probably be fine*
<junior_> im d/l from ubuntu site 10.04 lts 64bit
<holstein> junior_: thats what i would try next
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i think you'll have a better chance of troubleshooting that installation
<junior_> see i think i my hard drive may have a problem in the boot sector of my hard drive. i went through i little spat with a keylogger infection on my system and reformatted and reinstalled windows probably 10 in 1 weekend about 2 weeks ago. i canstantly get blue sceens when i reboot
<holstein> junior_: you should test that
<holstein> but, you should be able to get to a desktop
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> thats with the hard drive unplugged even*
<holstein> that'll give you an idea of what all hardware is supported
<holstein> so you dont get surprised after you install it
<holstein> i see that all the time
<holstein> ' i wiped windows and install ubuntu'
<holstein> and x doesnt work
<holstein> and i ask how did it run live
<holstein> and i get *crikets*
<holstein> its too easy not to use that as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> there is a disk utility in the ubuntu menu
<holstein> you can use that live*
<holstein> i also use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> to test hard drivers
<holstein> and other hardware
<holstein> you'll want to sort that out before installing ubuntu i say
<holstein> i mean, ubuntu is great
<holstein> but its not magic
<holstein> if you have a bad hard driver
<holstein> if you have a bad hard drive*
<holstein> you'll want to diagnose, and repair/replace
<junior_> what should i use to burn the iso to a disk?
<junior_> im on windows 7. just right click the iso and burn?
<holstein> junior_: you want to copy the disc image
<holstein> i dont know about win7
<holstein> but just make sure your not burning a date disc
<holstein> with the image
<holstein> you need to copy the disc
<holstein> with the iso image as the source
<holstein> junior_: unetbootin will work though
<junior_> unetbootin is only giving me usb options
<holstein> right...
<holstein> you can use unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick
<holstein> if you dont have discs
<holstein> you dont *have* to run out and buy discs
<holstein> unless its just not working well
<holstein> usb boo*
<holstein> anyways... im running out
<holstein> try #ubuntu-beginners if you need some help
<holstein> and no one is around
<holstein> junior_: are you near asheville?
<holstein> - hit me up if you are, and cant sort out the issues...
<holstein> mikeh789 "at the gmail" .com
<junior_> ok i just got an error  sevnz.exe      there is no dosk in the drive please insert a disk into drive \device\harddisk2\dr2
<junior_> k nvm i selected the wrong drive label for the usb
<junior_> ok its done making the bootable usb... i reboot and hit f4 or hold shift??
<junior_> hello
<junior> im having trouble with my ubuntu install and i cant seen to find anything to help in the support pages
 * _marx_ has read some scrollback
<_marx_> wellhell display analomy  in "classic" as well when using vbox; guess 2 G ram just isn't enough
<holstein> _marx_: what about unity-2d ?
<_marx_> haven't tried that; i suspect low ram to video, intel on mobo video
<_marx_> or something in virtualbox
<_marx_> both are fine until i use vbox
<holstein> junior: you get sorted?
<junior> yes and no lol
<junior> im running live right now so thats a plus
 * _marx_ saw junior johnson the other day :))
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats a step in the right direction... need to reboot
<_marx_> i'll stick to my day job
<holstein> im juggling some data today
<holstein> got some new hard drives :)
<holstein> BRB..
<junior> insread of trying to go through install ubuntu side by side with windows i got a spare hard drive i had laying around disconnected the one with windows on it and proceeded to install buntu 10.04 ltsbut when it trys to boot from the hard drive i get an error saying theres no bootable media what not. i will note that im running live from the usb and when i click the install ubuntu icon on desktop it recognizes an install of ubuntu
<_marx_> junior: pata or sata
<junior> its an ata hard drive out of an older machie
<junior> machine*
<holstein> cool
<holstein> now you dont have to worry about ruining data
<holstein> takes a long time to format a TB drive :/
<holstein> junior: if you can, go and get the exact error
<holstein> and we can look it up
<junior> it doesn't give me an "error code" i go into boot menu and select the hard and it get a message saying theres nothing bootable on that disk to insert bootable media and reboot
<junior> wow im trying really hard to spell correctly and i end up looking like i dont know how to speak english
<holstein> junior: hehe
<holstein> well, get the exact sentence
<holstein> like 'no bootable media'
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> double check in the bios
<junior> i can take a pic with my phone?
<junior> lol
<holstein> make sure that HD is the first boot
<junior> ok will do
<junior> brb
<holstein> junior: whatever it takes :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-06
<tranceNRG> evening everyone
<junior> ok sorry. i was getting dinner started
<junior> ok it tells me....Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press any key to continue
<junior> i checked in bios that the hd was 1st boot device
<holstein> junior: check out
<holstein> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/255401-30-reboot-select-proper-boot-device-insert-boot-media-selected
<holstein> unfortunately, the issue is not with buntu
<holstein> its getting to the hard drive
<holstein> from your bios
<holstein> and thats going to be specific to your device
<_marx_> vbox is broken
<_marx_> now i just want to finish my estimate
 * _marx_ snoozing
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-07
<jeffrash> akgraner, you around?
<jeffrash> akgraner, what do you make of Mark Shuttleworth says power users and developers should find another Linux distro?
<holstein> jeffrash: ?
<holstein> that sounds like FUD
<holstein> where/when was that
<holstein> and in what context?
<holstein> unity?
<holstein> are you sure it wasnt 'power users should find another DE' ?
<jeffrash> "Is Unity too simple for power users? Yes, it is. But, as Shuttleworth tells us that's by design. If you don't like simple, consumer-oriented desktops, you'll want to look at another Linux distribution because that's exactly where Ubuntu is now and will continue to go."
<jeffrash> That's from one article I'm reading
<jeffrash> http://www.itworld.com/open-source/161063/can-unity-create-first-consumer-class-linux-distro
<jeffrash> I don't know for sure he actually said it
<jeffrash> sorry, I just got back into my office.
<jeffrash> http://iplextra.indiatimes.com/quote/0dbC2ZM9Z1gVR?q=Ubuntu
<jeffrash> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/shuttleworth-on-ubuntu-1104-linux-unity/8780
<adam_vollrath> not a big deal.  "power users" can and do change their desktop environments.  It would take a lot more than Unity to drive them away.
<jeffrash> I agree, as long as they don't focus all the development energy on Unity and leave other things broken
<jeffrash> Just wanted to see what everyone thought about it here.
<jeffrash> I was disappointed with 11.04, wireless did not work out of the box for me and I've not upgraded my primary desktop at home due to NVIDIA dual monitor issues I've read about.
<adam_vollrath> that's kinda surprising
<adam_vollrath> the hardware part
<jeffrash> I agree
<jeffrash> I've not had issues with video sense 6.06
<jeffrash> wireless has been in and out. One release it works great and the next it's broken
<jeffrash> I have the broardcom b4312 card in my laptop
<jeffrash> I also don't like that they have removed things
<jeffrash> you can't do a custom default mail application now.
<jeffrash> holstein, you still around?
<holstein> jeffrash: poin
<holstein> pong*
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-08
<jeffrash> also, in 11.04 bluetooth doesn't work for me
<jeffrash> I feel like we are back in ubuntu 6 or 7
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> jeffrash: kernel regression?
<holstein> i cant say enough about the ubuntu kernel team though
<holstein> i insatlled 10.04 here
<holstein> on an EEE1001p
<holstein> wifi and sound were broken
<holstein> i plugged it in and upgraded
<holstein> and everything worked great
<jeffrash> don't know
<jeffrash> holstein, don't know
<holstein> jeffrash: i would just keep udating
<holstein> and look for a regression looking bug
<jeffrash> Oh, I will.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-30
<holstein> Nivex: if you are OK with unity, go for it
<holstein> unity in 12.04 is quite nice
<holstein> fast and useable
<holstein> im not using it... but its nice
<Nivex> holstein: I guess I wasn't clear. I only have 10.04 on a server.
<Nivex> My mom's machine does have desktop, but we're gonna wipe that down anyway
<BugeyeD> Nivex: wow, that's impressive. 'wait until first point release' has been the defacto practice for many sysadmins on many operating systems. but i've never seen it published in release notes before.
<BugeyeD> apparently a sysadmin is responsible for writing that documentation.
<holstein> Nivex: on a server, i might say, if it aint broke...
<holstein> 10.04 is still supported
<Nivex> yeah, but there are some things in the new server that I want.
<Nivex> notably NFS on IPv6
<holstein> Nivex: no reason not to
<Nivex> I'm looking at a house, so I might be moving soon anyway. It will make for a good post-move project :)
<holstein> :)
<holstein> congrats
<Nivex> nothing's final yet, still looking the place over, but yeah, I've pretty much had it with apartment life.
<holstein> ive had both
<holstein> there are +'s about both
<holstein> i would like to own something though
<holstein> especially these days, when interest rates are 3 and 4 %, and they are giving things away
<Nivex> yeah. current apartment wants to hike my rent to absurd. ballpark numbers say I can buy the place I'm looking at with a monthly payment of not much more.
<Nivex> saving up all these years for a down payment is helpful :)
<jeffrash> just did clean installs on my laptop and desktop of 12.04
<jeffrash> Looking good so far
<billf> Nivex: kubuntu 12.04 on my x220 (i5) is having some graphics corruption and can lock-up - how's your x220 going ?
<Nivex> billf: just upgraded it this afternoon. Will let you know.
<Nivex> has anyone else tried to run cdromupgrade from the Xubuntu alternate disc? Mine has failed on three attempts and I've done the sources.list by hand
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-05-01
<MarkB1> Nivex: upgraded from the "gui updater" (muon + ?) fromKubu 11.10 to 12.04 today -- no issues -- did have to reinstall virtualbox + its support (new 3.2.x Linux kernel)
<MarkB1> urgh... perhaps except for Flash (yes, it won't die) plugin on Moz Firefox not being "seen" -- 12.04 Kubu -- bah1   Kinda kills youtube experience....
<MarkB1> bah!
<Nivex> I've been intentionally going without flash for awhile. Seems hit or miss on what Youtube vids show up in the HTML5 "trial"
<MarkB1> Nivex: how to do such trial?
<Nivex> http://www.youtube.com/html5/
<MarkB1> thanks!
<MarkB1> root@ada:~# wajig reinstall flashplugin-installer  ## /me tries to get this d*((&*&* thing working
<MarkB1> that did it, after a restart of Ffox!!  OK!
<MarkB1> phun -- found another quirk in kubu 12.04 -- usb keys aren't being recog'd and automounted
<Nivex> billf_: had a random reboot on my x220 this afternoon. hopefully is a fluke.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-05-02
<Nivex> crap! laptop rebooted itself again
<BugeyeD> Nivex: heat?
<Nivex> doubtful
<BugeyeD> i've had that issue before, just asking.
<BugeyeD> caused much gnashing of teeth - didn't find that until after a couple of reinstalls and such.
<billf> so it could still be a bug in the graphics driver, since I get corruption and freezes on the same hardware.
<Nivex> yeah, I was figuring it was probably a regression in sandy bridge driver
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-05-04
<MarkB1> has there been any reports of "removed kernel packages", after a reboot from a 11.10 => 12.04 upgrade?   Wierd, but happened to me
<foxwolfblood> MarkB1: hmm?
<MarkB1> only memtest, to boot to!   Used 64-bit knoppix to chroot, re-install linux-kernel package --
<foxwolfblood> not that i know of.
<foxwolfblood> that shouldn't happen
<MarkB1> the upgrade was so vanilla, that I have no idea why this happened...
<MarkB1> but /boot was empty, except for memtest
<foxwolfblood> MarkB1: thats really strange
<MarkB1> foxwolfblood: no kidding
<foxwolfblood> maybe it didn't finish or something
<foxwolfblood> MarkB1: or errored on installing the new kernel packages
<MarkB1> if I knew the Launchpad bug-tracking URL for the upgrade, I would take a look....
<MarkB1> possibly, but why not error then, on the re-install?  (from knoppix64 chroot)?
<foxwolfblood> just happened?
<foxwolfblood> sometimes there is just issues
<MarkB1> foxwolfblood: well, perhaps the upgrade process should not remove the _last_, most recent kernel -- ever -- and still proceed ot install the upgrade's kernel
<foxwolfblood> like MarkB1 i can agree with that
<foxwolfblood> my /boot is shared with other distros so i don't even mount it
<MarkB1> well, my /boot is inside / (root)
<MarkB1> everything else is an LVM partition
<MarkB1> bac: bac?
<bac> er?
<MarkB1> if I knew the Launchpad bug-tracking URL for the upgrade, I would take a look.... (for reports of no kernel after the upgrade)
<foxwolfblood> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core is this it?
<bac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<MarkB1> bac: thanks, will check
<bac> MarkB1: my /boot has packages going back to november.  i don't think the upgrade cleans up /boot
<MarkB1> bac: mine was cleaned out....
<MarkB1> only memtest remained
<MarkB1> however, it could be I was cleaning up, and accidentally deleted the kernel.... unlikely, but possible  :-/
<bac> MarkB1: you do love to tinker
<MarkB1> not that much, this is my main / only work machine
<bac> MarkB1: so are you recovered now?
<foxwolfblood> dont mind me asking, what part of NC are you guys in, im in charlotte
<bac> north chatham, just south of carrboro
<MarkB1> I rotate between Yadkinville and north Chatham (15-501 S)
<MarkB1> use Kubuntu 12.04 (now, was 11.04 => ....)
<holstein> foxwolfblood: im in asheville
<MarkB1> bac: yes, I spent Weds a.m. trying to figure out the hard way (grub2 + a copied kernel) to do, what was 10x easier with Knoppix + chroot
 * bac needs to get back to asheville
<foxwolfblood> although, ill be in cullowhee soon (hopefully)
<MarkB1> foxwolfblood: great!   fun Mountain Heritage Day there, in Sept ???
<foxwolfblood> MarkB1: hmm?
<MarkB1> google
<foxwolfblood> good idea
<MarkB1> 1 day festival for the region, a lot of fun
<MarkB1> on campus at WCU
<holstein> i went to school there
<foxwolfblood> holstein: well you know why i'm probably being in that area :P
<foxwolfblood> like a month left of HS
<foxwolfblood> now i need to try to not fail :/
<holstein> eh.. failing now is better than later
<foxwolfblood> holstein: oh that was more of a joke :P
<holstein> you mean, that you dont fail?
<foxwolfblood> holstein: do i seem like someone that fails to you?
<holstein> you seem exactly like someone i know nothing about :)
<holstein> but im glad to meet you
<foxwolfblood> holstein: but this is IRC, we all have at least one thing in common!
<holstein> i mean no disrespect, nor to imply you are going to fail
<foxwolfblood> holstein: :D
<foxwolfblood> im just being myself, a bit random and silly :P
<holstein> i do feel like i wish i had messed around more in high school, and got more serious in college, instead of the other way around
<foxwolfblood> holstein: haha, i did mess around a ton 9th and 10th grade :P
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-04-29
<Rand0m_Name> Hello!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-04-30
<durrell> Anybody home?
<holstein> durrell: you just find the channel? or have you been here before?
<durrell> holstein: I've been here a few times before
<durrell> It's been well over a year, though
<holstein> durrell: welcome
<durrell> holstein: Thanks
<holstein> durrell: are you in NC?
<durrell> holstein: I yam
 * holstein is in asheville
<durrell> Live in Eastern NC, work in Morrisville
<holstein> cool
<durrell> Yeah, remembered this channel trying to fix a problem I'm having with 13.04 but don't know that I'll have much luck here either haha
<holstein> i havent seen a support question yet
<holstein> whats up?
<durrell> I'm having an issue in the "final" form of 13.04 that wasn't there in beta
<durrell> I can't run extended monitors unless they're the same res
<durrell> I have one 1920x1080 and one 1680x1050, worked beautifully in the daily I was running for weeks..but as soon as I updated it broke
<durrell> So I'm having to run both at 1680x1050
<durrell> Not sure if it's the Radeon driver or something more simple
<holstein> i would try booting an older kernel version first. then, i would try a live CD to rule out my config.. i would try using arandr ..i would try a custom xorg.conf ..in that xorg.conf i would force the vesa driver as a test as well
<durrell> Yeah I tried the older kernel version with the same result
<durrell> Haven't tried new Live CD yet
<holstein> if i were using the open ATI driver, i would try the proprietary one, and vice versa
<durrell> Or any of the others
<durrell> Might give that a shot tonight
<durrell> It's annoying running at the wrong res
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-05-01
<durrell> holstein: any idea where I may find any kind of log output for what's happening when compiz actually crashes?
<holstein> durrell: i would just try something withouth compiz
<holstein> durrell: take it out of the equation..
<holstein> you could install LXDE.. thats pretty easy and doesnt "break" anything
<holstein> lubuntu-desktop might pull in some things and be odd, but just installing LXDE should be easy.. and you can just login from "light"dm
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-04-30
<mhall119> Hello team, I sent an email to the ML but it got kicked back, is anyone here a moderator of that list?
<holstein> mhall119: maybe.. let me see if i can track something down
<mhall119> thanks holstein
<holstein> mhall119: hmm.. you think its on your end?
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-nc/2015-April.txt
<holstein> i was able to get that to go through..
<mhall119> holstein: it's because I wasn't a subscriber and the list is moderated
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-05-08
<Carson> hey
